# 40k novels...any of them any good?



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I;ve been thinking of delving more into the 40k background beyond the codices (which are geting less and less fluffy these days) and I was wondering if any of the 40k novels are especially good and which ones suck the most.

I hear a lot of mixed reviews about 40k literature


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

the novels are great. It depends upon the author though. William King is perhaps my favorite with the space wolf novels. He makes Ragnar leap off the pages.

The Blood angels two parter is good too...Deus Encarmine and Deus Sanguinnius by james Swallow.

The Gaunts Ghosts novels are good too, but the series is long.

Nightbringer is a good novel too.

If you like short stories get Deathwing.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i agree with pathwinder
the space wolf novels are the bset ones iv read, with Gaunts Ghosts coming a close second. 

also the ultramarine novels are ok eg nightbringer or dead sky black sun and the IRon Warrior books by the same author are also great

a lot of the 40k novels are a bit hit and miss so you have to watch out


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

How about the Bloodquest books?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Storm of Iron is one of the best 40k books i've read and I've read a lot of them, I also agree with the Gaunts Ghosts series of course.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

All the ones Ive read so far have been awesome 

"Let the Galaxy Burn" big collection of short-stories (Almost all good ^^)

"Last Chancers" has all the Last Chancer novels and its awesome!

"Ultramarines Omnibus" Oodles of Ultramarine action ^__^

"Conquest of Armageddon" My favorite Chapter, the Black Templars!

"Lord of the Night" (Or something like that) A pretty good one featuring an Imperial world and the heir to the Night Lords Legion.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i forgot the last chancers. awesome books but i find them a bit confusing sometimes


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> yeah i forgot the last chancers. awesome books but i find them a bit confusing sometimes


How so?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

To date my favourites are, in order:

Gaunts Ghosts novels 
Space Wolf novels
Eisnehorn trilogy
Storm of Iron (best Chaos book imho)
Ciaphas Cain novels
a few more


Ones I didn't like were the Grey Knight novels and the Ravenor series. Just not up to decent reading standards for me.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> To date my favourites are, in order:
> 
> Gaunts Ghosts novels
> Space Wolf novels
> ...


Oooh, I almost got an Omnibus containing all the Eisenhorn novels, but the Barne's and Noble I generally shop at ran out of them. I plan to get one sometime in the future though. Eisenhorn is an Inquisitor isnt he?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah he is
the last chancers are just a bit confusing
might just be me. i havnt read them in a while


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Can't believe nobody's mentioned the Horus Heresy books brilliant read! 
I also think the Guants ghost books are great fairly long series but all really good, just started the Eisenhorn triology book and from what I've read so far It's damn good 
Edit: Thought the two Deus BA books were ok but the fluff Just seems so wrong, wouldn't recommend them anyhow.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy crap LongBeard you are right. I can't believe I missed the Heresy books!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I read everything SF and Fantasy.

And you wont believe how much better Dan Abnett and Graham McNeil are compared to many others.

40k wise...Read the following:

The Eisenhorn series
The Ravenor Series
The Gaunts Ghosts Series
Strom of Iron
Nightbringer
and the Horus Heresy Series

Those are by far the best. Stay away from Ben Counter! It is a waste of money!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Couldn't agree more on that one. Can't remember which book it was but it had the Grey Knights in it on a world that reappeared from the Warp after 1000 years or so and was given to Chaos. The way that book ended digusted me. I will never read a book by Counter again.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> Can't believe nobody's mentioned the Horus Heresy books brilliant read!
> I also think the Guants ghost books are great fairly long series but all really good, just started the Eisenhorn triology book and from what I've read so far It's damn good
> Edit: Thought the two Deus BA books were ok but the fluff Just seems so wrong, wouldn't recommend them anyhow.


Yes!!! Horus Rising is perhaps the best book I've read in a while. Read it between exams this week. Dan Abnett rocks!


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

How about books featuring Chaos Space Marines as the main characters? I know of Storm of Iron and Lord of the Knight, and the Soul Drinkers are renegade(their omnibus is out, isn't it?), but are there any others?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I think most of the stuff is OK but won't win many prizes.

I tend to wait for the omnibuses to save cash as few of them are worth £7 but three for £9 is cool with me.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

I've read the horus heresy books & they are brilliant ( can't wait for escape of the eisenstein ( march) & fulgrim (july i think)). I've also read the soul drinkers omnibus which i enjoyed & the next one is chapter wars in april. I have also been reccommended the eisenhorn books & the gaunts series. but they will have to wait for the time being.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

ive read the first heresy book, and the first Deathwatch book...

Horus Rising is cool enjoyable...

the Deathwatch book, i forget the name, was truly a tragedy. my god, was it awful. The first scene was like reading the screenplay to Starship Troopers. dear. lord. avoid.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

For space marines nothing beats the Horus Heresy series IMO(horus rising,false gods,galaxy in flames)
Last chancers are great the Dirty Dozen in space.
And of course Eisenhorn and the Ravenor series for Inquistional Goodness


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

the only 40k books iv read are the horus hersy books
and i love them so much im maken a Pre-Hersy
Emporer's Children army that hasnt lost yet


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Abnett has great work. Anyone see that he will be writing about marines now? He's going to write a series about the Iron Snakes Chapter, first book due out in a few months, right after Flight of the Eisenstein.

I'm really wondering how they will handle that book. Everyone knows that the Death Guard became plagued from Typhon(later Typhus) by sending their ships into the warp to be nabbed by Nurgle. Was it the Terminus Est battlebarge? Someone of that nature.
I'm afraid that the crew of the Eisenstein might be changed to the ones infected en route to Terra.

The Horus Heresy books aren't bad at all. Gaunt's Ghosts are great, yet the last one left much to be wanted. The Eisenhorn Trilogy is just amazing, with Ravenor's Trilogy(next in a month!) being right in there. William King's Space Wolf novels are good, and I was surprised by Graham McNeill's Ultramarines stuff. I hadn't read them until I met him at a Games Day and have bee a fan since.

Khaine


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

In a similar vein, Storm of Iron is good, if you can get hold of it. It got me interested in siegecraft in a big way.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't believe I forgot about this one--

Rogue Trader.

Its an older novel, but very cool.


----------



## Blood Claw Warrior (Jan 26, 2007)

I have read some of them and my 2 favorites would probably be:

Space Wolves Series (4 Books)
Fifteen Hours 

The Space Wolves Series is about a space wolf that trains and ends up becoming a marine and Fifteen Hours is about an imperial guard soldier who is fighting Orks. I didn't add detail because if you decide to read them I don't want to be the one ot ruin anything.


----------



## Tok (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, so far all I've read is _The Ultramarines Omnibus_ ("Chains of Command", _Nightbringer_, _Warriors of Ultramar_, and _Dead Sky, Black Sun_) and The first two books of the Horus Heresy, _Horus Rising_ and _False Gods_. I've just started _Galaxy in Flames_. 

I really like the Horus Heresy books, and I'm surprised at how consistent the writing style seems, even though they're all by different authors. The Ultramarines Omnibus was good two, but I think McNeill overdid the blood and gore thing a bit too much, especially in the last book. The word blood could be spotted on every page at least five times.  After a while it just got tiring. 

Still, though, I recommend both books / series. I'm wondering what book to read after I finish Galaxy in Flames. I know the next book in the series id coming out pretty soon, but still... 

By the way, how many books is the Horus Heresy going to be?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Get the Eisenhorn Trilogy, Tok. If you don't get that, run your bum to the bookstore and pickup First & Only. That's the first Gaunt's Ghost series novel. A must read!

Khaine


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

By the way, how many books is the Horus Heresy going to be?

theres going to be 8 in total. I heard that you have to the next 2 ( escape of the eisenstein & fulgrim ) & then the last 3 will be released as a triology.


----------



## Black Mage 257 (Jan 25, 2007)

Angels Of Darkness, Space wolf books (4), Faith & Fire, Gaunt's series and Eisenhorn are all good reads, Necromunda novels are great also, especially Survival Instinct or Fleshworks.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Faith and Fire was good. So was Fifteen Hours.

Crusade for Armageddon was great, too.

I thought Angels of Darkness stunk.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

iv found some of the fantasy books pretty good. the gotrex and felix ones are ok and in meading mark of chaos atm which is surprisingly good.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yes. I have read one fantasy book, too. Hehe.

Valnir's Bane by Nathan Long. Good book.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Faith and Fire was good.


Ugh, can't say I agree with that one at all. Fifteen Hours was good though. Just finished reading it actually.


----------



## Brother Sevorin (Jan 29, 2007)

I really liked Ben Counter's books about the Soul Drinkers, its nice to see some grey in such a black and white viewed universe. The Soul Drinkers attitude towards the Imperium matches mine exactly.

Storm of Iron was one of the best.

The Space Wolf novels were good.

I have the Ultramarines and Heresy but havnt gotten around to reading them yet.


----------



## Kane (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anyone read the new Malus Darkblade books? I think those are extremely well done


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been reccomended the Malus Darkblade books, but haven't started them yet. They are supposed to be excellent though.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Just finished reading the newest Space Wolves novel and i enjoyed it. Space Wolves, Dark Angels and yes, Thousand Sons!!!! Ahhh, brings a smile to my face.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

some of the old fantasy and 40k novels are pretty weird.

Anyone read spacemarine, drancenfels, etc???


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I just started re-reading the Ragnar Blackmane saga. It's still great. He really puts you into the story, making you understand and feel for every marine and what he must go through to eventually lose his life for the Imperium.

-Khaine-


----------



## Grinning Daemon (Jan 5, 2007)

I read space marine, in fact I still re-read it occasionally and I still think it is the best 40K book there is out there (well, if you like marines that is, and perhaps even if you don't)

As for the Saga of Ragnar Blackmane it is good, I'll give it that, but I still can't help but be annoyed that Ragnar has black hair. I really don't know why I can't let it go, but there you are. meh.

Double Eagle is a particularly good book if you like fighter plane tales as well.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

I think my favorite so far would have to Stories from the Last Chancers (The Omnibus ).

I <3 the Last Chancers ^^. They're badass even though they are nothing more than Penal Legion scum.

I mean, taking on a huge nigh-impregnable fortress. Thats pretty B.A.

Anyone read the latest Dawn of War novel?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

love the last chancers, didnt like the way that the last book ended though.

i want to read space marine, iv heard its quite obsecene...


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The Dawn of War novels are horribly written.


----------



## TheEmperor'sChampion (Jan 24, 2007)

gaunt's ghosts, spacewolves, the first 2 last chancers.


----------



## philbrad (Jan 26, 2007)

Angels of Darkness is a superb book, which most Gav Thorpe haters really loathe to hear. If you want a SM story with a twist I suggest you read it.




torealis said:


> the Deathwatch book, i forget the name, was truly a tragedy. my god, was it awful. The first scene was like reading the screenplay to Starship Troopers. dear. lord. avoid.


LOL Devastors with multilasers ... oh I did titter. Story overall wasn't that bad however I hate some of the writers GW have, who don't know the armies or the game overly well. Little detail slips like this and the Word Bearer Razorbacks in the first BA book really spoils it for me. 

The HERESY books have been a nice counterpoint on the M41 set stories seeing how the crusade set out with the Emperors grand plan and how it ends up the total antithesis of it 10K years later. 

PhilB
:twisted:


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

philbrad said:


> Angels of Darkness is a superb book, which most Gav Thorpe haters really loathe to hear. If you want a SM story with a twist I suggest you read it.


At least it's not just me then.  

I know the Necromunda novels got mentioned earlier. I'll put in a recommendation for the Kal Jerico books, (Blood Royal and Cardinal Crimson). Definitely 40K, but with a sense of humor to it. Which leads me to the Ciaphas Cain ones, which I like too.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah the Cain novels are actually quite good. The best thing about them is the way they portray the fears the commisar has and the lengths he will go to to avoid getting shot at, maimed, etc, while all the while he is supposed to be the voice of authority and fearlessness.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> love the last chancers, didnt like the way that the last book ended though.
> 
> i want to read space marine, iv heard its quite obsecene...


Yeah, it wasnt the best how it ended.

But as for the DoW novels, I didnt think the first two were horribly written. (Although the second's story was a bit convulted).

And besides, that's the book that sparked my interest in Warhammer 40k. 

After reading that, I bought the computer game (and loved it ) and have since gotten the Corebook, am getting the I.G codex and am soaking up as much fluff as possible like a sponge ^^.


----------



## Grinning Daemon (Jan 5, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> i want to read space marine, iv heard its quite obsecene...


You really should get hold of Space Marine. I'm not sure what you mean by obsecene but I would say that it is in a completely different style to anything else that has been written about 40K. Quite short as well which is interesting because it covers so much and yet nothing feels crammed or rushed - it has a wonderful and nearly unique flow to it.


----------



## cloudlicker (Feb 28, 2007)

the heresy books are real good horus risings a super good read also angels of darkness by gav thorpe was a great read too


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Couldn't agree more on that one. Can't remember which book it was but it had the Grey Knights in it on a world that reappeared from the Warp after 1000 years or so and was given to Chaos. The way that book ended digusted me. I will never read a book by Counter again.


>> Have to agree on you about Counter. The Soul Drinkers books are a travesty, boring as fuck. The Armaggedon ones are also a bit shit. Start well, but just drag on, with pap endings. 

>> Am reading Galaxy in Flames at the mo, damned good, as are the first 2 Heresy novels. Storm of Iron rocks. Lord of the Night is good, Sahal? is twisted as hell. Angels of Darkness is also damned fine read.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

firewolf said:


> The Wraithlord said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't agree more on that one. Can't remember which book it was but it had the Grey Knights in it on a world that reappeared from the Warp after 1000 years or so and was given to Chaos. The way that book ended digusted me. I will never read a book by Counter again.
> ...


Conquest for Armageddon was pretty good I thought.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

i've just got the escape of the eisenstein so far so good. i've been recommended the ultramarines omnibus & the eisenhorn omnibus, do you agree with this?. i've also been told the dawn of war novels arn't that good. next 2 books i'm getting will be chapter wars which is the next soul drinkers novel & fulgrim.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I dunno. I enjoyed the Dawn of War series. I also enjoyed Ben Counter's novels, so my tastes my differ from everyone elses. Eisenhorn was good, I thought Ravenor was better. Your mileage may vary.

Honestly, I tend to avoid other people's recommendations and read them all for myself. Some are better than others, and your tastes could be different than other people's. Don't miss out on a book that may be your favorite because somebody else thought it was shite.

Read them all, choose the best for yourself.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

So far i have enjoyed all the horus books & soul drinkers books & Ben Counter is a good author imo, along with Dan Abnett & Graham Mcneill. So its going to be interesting how James Swallow goes about escape of the eisenstein. although faith & fire is mean't to be good.


----------



## Kane (Jan 24, 2007)

I just tore through the newest Malus Darkblade book and it is outstanding


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok you must forgive me Black Library books are hard to get hold of for anything less than your kidneys in the colony (NZ).

However I would recommend 

Anything from Dan Abnett
The Last Chancers (although the ending of the third is a little hmm...)
Gotrek And Felix
Fifteen Hours is good just really quiet depressing.
Also if your really into the background side of things try reading The History Of The Sabbot Worlds Crusade (so glad I got the hardback) and the Imperial Infantrymens Uplifting Primer (if you can get hold of it, its hard to get now, thank you ebay)

I really really wana get the latest two Gaunts Ghosts books (the ones after Tratior General) and of course Horus Heresy, ah I cannot wait to relocate back home to the UK, all my savings is going into books, I need to catch up on my literature. Its been ages since I've had enough money to pay the exchange rate to get some more books.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Just read Lord of Night and I have mixed feelings on it. Sahaal was a cool character, but the ending was very poor and it had good flow to it in the starting but got real dry the closer you got to the aforementioned mediocre ending.

Is the Fire Warrior novel any good? Anyone pick that one up? I'm usually hesitant to pick up anything that is based on a video game, but I don't know of any other novels with Tau in them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea I reading Lord Of The Night at the moment, its got some good points in it but some parts are quite dull. Not looking forward to the ending now :?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

let me know what you think on the ending... maybe it was just me


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Firewarrior is.....ok. Not great, not bad.


----------



## Kross (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah Torealis is right. That Death Watch book was by C.S.Gotto I tend to avoid anything by him. I don't know how or why Black Library publishes him his brother in law must run the company or something.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeaaaah, C.S. Goto stinks.


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

Fire warrior is a novelisation of the game's plot and is therefore rather mediocre. For a better book featuring the tau, try 'For the Emperor' (The first Ciaphas Cain novel) it's ace.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I finished Lord Of The Night. I actully quiet liked the ending. The second or third to last chapter was awsome and really interesting. The book as a whole isn't that bad, the middle kinda drags but the last 75-100 pages I found riviting.

I know really would love it if somebody would do to Konrad Cruze what they are doing with Fulgrim. You know having a book in the Horus Heresy seris devoted just to him, so we could find out what really happened. They chould call it "The Dark", you know because Konrad Cruze wrote a journel about his life and that was apparently what it was called. Although they would have to write it from his point of veiw if they were going to call it that.

Oh yea and I bought the four Horus Heresy books today. Cost me 72 $NZ, but hey I've been wanting them for ages. That was the reason I finally finished Lord of the Night. So thats 140 $NZ (About 45 pounds) I've spent on books in a week. I bought Tatica Imperilias last Thursday. Thats not bad, quiet expensive but that might just be over here. And now im very broke  ,but on the upside I'm not going to need to spend any money for the next 2-3 weeks, because im going to be at home reading lol.

Ok Over tired rabblings over now :drunk:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Gawd i thought that book was so horribly written.

Good idea with Kurze, though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I found it a little wanky sure but I think the ending made up for it. Although that might just be because I have a thing for the Night Lords.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

[rant]
:twisted: All of the CS Goto books really arent worth reading :twisted: 
[/rant]


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've almost finished the first Horus Heresy novel by Dan Abnett. 

It's awesome, without a doubt on par with David Gemmell - which I didn't think possible.

I'll be off to buy up the rest of this guys work next weekend!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The first HH novel is brilliant however I'm finding the writing of the 2nd one a little lacking but then again how can you compare to King Dan Abnett. They had better get him to write the final book (and The Dark if it ever comes out).

But yes you must read his work. He is absoltally awsome.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> The first HH novel is brilliant however I'm finding the writing of the 2nd one a little lacking but then again how can you compare to King Dan Abnett. They had better get him to write the final book (and The Dark if it ever comes out).


I totally agree. I'm on page 10 of the second novel and already struggling.

Its painful reading though, I find myself willing Horus not to go to the Davin Moon. It's like watching an old movie you've seen before.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yes I know exactly how you feel, I some times find myself screaming at the book

"Don't do it you stupid tit!!!!!!!!!"

I'm in the 200's now and am pushing on through.

I just hope the 3rd is better written. Getting Dan Abnett to write the first one was a bit of a mistake in my opinion.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

It is. Isstvan does _not_ is not a happy place when horus is done w/ it. And the fourth is good too.

Heh, virus bombs...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Flight of the Einstien is damn good too. Kinda takes a jump back in time to events shortly before Isstvan that was confusing at first but made complete sense after a bit as it changes characters and the focus of the legions.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats good to hear I was getting a little bit worried.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, Eisenstein was pretty great. I definitely recommend it. I thought it was a good and fast read.

Did anyone read Ravenor Rogue yet? I have to wait for it to hit softcover. Give me a review of it. Also, how was the latest Space Wolf novel, the one not written by King?





[[SPOILER BELOW]]




On Flight of the Eisenstein.
It definitely had some cool aspects, ala the creation of the Inquisition at the end. The childish rage of the primarchs, ala Rogal Dorn. It's amazing to see that the best warriors ever created were just giant murderous children with unending angst.


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

there all great


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Storm Of Iron, and I can't remember the book, but it's the one with warship Macharius I think. Ben Counter's Grey Knight series is good - the plot runs smoothly enough, but with enough twists and turns to keep you guessing. But with a few cliches, but it is 40K =)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Well, I;ve been thinking of delving more into the 40k background beyond the codices (which are geting less and less fluffy these days) and I was wondering if any of the 40k novels are especially good and which ones suck the most.
> 
> I hear a lot of mixed reviews about 40k literature


Heres a few reccomendations:

Ultramarines Omnibus, Space Wolves omnibus, Horus Heresy novels (all of em), Blood Ravens book. 

Good reading


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

check out the armegedan books there awsome:victory::biggrin:


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Galahad,
40k fiction is indeed a mixed bag. On the plus side, there are some quite good authors (Dan Abnett and Ben Counter being the top two, in my opinion). The omnibuses (sp? LOL) are excellent deals -- very un-GW like. I highly recommend the Soul Drinkers series by Counter. The Horus Heresy novels are also a lot of fun, except for Descent of Angels, by Mitchell Scanlon; it is really just dreadfully bad. I so hope they never let him write another 40k novel! As far as non-SM novels, the Gaunt's Ghosts series are super-fun reads. And, with the first 6 or 7 novels available in two omnibus editions, they are a real bargain.

Hope this helps some!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

Gaunt's Ghosts stand head and shoulders above the rest to me. Every character is believeable and they really jump off the page. Just wait until you read Necropolis...it's absolutely outstanding.

Eisenhorn trilogy is very, very good. The only thing that I didn't like was the first person perspective. Other than that it is superb and a great behind the scenes look at day to day life in the Imperium.

Ciaphas Cain novels by Sandy Mitchell are great too. A bit of light-hearted fun amidst the dark, gothic, brutal 40k universe. A bit samey after the first few but just don't read them one after the other!

I've only read the first 2 Horus heresy novels so far but they have been awesome.

Storm of Iron is good. Pretty exciting and plenty of action. No real depth to the story but if you just want mindless blood and gore then this is for you.

Soul Drinkers by Ben Counter is okaaay. It's not complete trash but then it's not exactly stunning either. Certain parts of the books are gripping whilst others make you think that the author cannot write at all. It's a shame because the premise is really good.

I really want to read the Space Wolf novels next.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

I've only read Fulgrim and that is dead cool.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I've read all the Horus Heresy books except for "Legion" which I just started. The whole series is very good if you want to get a concisive background to the 40K universe. Read them in order to fully understand the storyline. 

Caphais Cain novels are great as well as light, if not somewhat bloody, reading with a great deal of tongue-in-cheek flavoring to boot. Very irreverent!

Gaunts Ghosts and the Blood Angels series are pretty good as well. Overall it's been a mixed bag.


----------



## Lord of Fenris (Mar 21, 2008)

Hammer of Daemons by Ben Counter. I'm reading it now.


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the Horus Heresy series. The books in this series sometimes go off course. Overall very strong The Grey Knight series isn't bad either.


----------



## Alltoeasy (Apr 18, 2008)

I loved the soul drinkers stuff (ok chapter war was a bit poo) and the first grey knight book as well just reading the second one now. 

My only problem with Ben Counter is that he really doesn't know how to finish a book. It carries on and on and ends in the last two pages. 

but after starting my marine army before reading the soul drinkers made regret not doing them as a chapter, kinda digging all the close assault hack and slash marine type stuff.


----------



## Kato (Apr 17, 2008)

Caiphas Cain is an amusing read, my advice would be to get the large book which has the 3 short stories and his first three novels as it kinda explains everything. Also don't read them one after the other as they are a little samey - but highly recommended!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i have nearly all the books fantasy and 40k even some of the pre black library ones i find the best ones are usually based one the guard ,fifteen hours, gaunts ghosts, cain and the 13th legion,most of the space marine books are ok especially the space wolf series but in the most part they are more about what the superhuman characters can do instead of who the characters are but i suppose that is to be expected from indoctrinated geneticaly modified monks with guns, unfortunately there are few books on the other races in 40k a few good chaos marine ones an average tau book and the most awfully written eldar book ever curtesy of cs goto how any one can like his books are beyond me. some of the most characterful books are the inquisitor books and the imperial navy ones like execution hour and relentless and theadeptus arbites get a mention in the ok but slow shira calpurna novels by mathew farrer


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Tau2007 said:


> The Horus Heresy novels are also a lot of fun, except for Descent of Angels, by Mitchell Scanlon; it is really just dreadfully bad. I so hope they never let him write another 40k novel!


yeah id have to disagree with you there buddy. while Descent of Angels wasnt the best, I enjoyed it because it was very enlightening on the Dark Angels' habits and stuff. 

Ive read all the Heresy novels and i liked all of them. I thought they were pretty good, mostly because it sheds a whole lot of light on different parts prior to the horus heresy.

Im currently reading the Gaunt's Ghosts books and they seem pretty good so far. Since they are normal humans its a lot easier to relate to than with all the SM books out there.


----------



## Deacon316 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've just bought all of the Horus Heresy novels and will read them over the next week. I'm hoping that they are as good as everyone says they are.


----------

